# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  94.7's new format

## rkjg24

Completely sucks. It's another version of the KATT. If I wanted to listen to the KATT, I would turn my radio to 100.5. Whoever is the new program director needs to be fired.

----------


## so1rfan

I have not been in my car for a week or so before today and as I am driving up the road when I hear a Led Zeppelin song on the radio. I think to myself, who's been in my car messing with my radio? So I hit the preset to 94.7 and I'll be danged if they weren't the one playing that worn out 40 year old hippie crap music.

I got tired of hearing Aerosmith, Led Zeppelin and Boston played ad nauseum on the radio and I have listened to The Buzz for the past few years to escape that. So if they want to play the old crap, then that will be another station I will quit listening to.

Time to load up the MP3 player I guess.

----------


## bandnerd

When the Buzz first came out in the early 2000's, I was soooooo happy to find a station that would play my favorite alt-rock pieces--Pearl Jam, Nirvana, etc...I've still got them on my dial in the car, but I only stop by and usually move on within a few seconds. Usually all I hear is crazy guitar riffs and drum solos so I'm out.

----------


## Jon27

> Completely sucks. It's another version of the KATT. If I wanted to listen to the KATT, I would turn my radio to 100.5. Whoever is the new program director needs to be fired.


Get Sirius XM and listen to Octane.  If anyone is interested, I know how to get a 1 year subscription for $77.  I'm on my second year at this rate.  Just takes some persistence.  There are many ways of doing this that are available online, but here is the one I used.




> How to get the discounted $77.00 annual fee once the 3-month tirial expires. Having sorted through all of the posts, and having just had an easy, successful renewal experience, I thought it might be a good idea to start a fresh thread.
> 
> o Situation: My three-month trial expires a month from now, and I received the normal renewal notice last week (no discounts mentioned).
> 
> o Phone number - This is key! Thanks to Joe (and others), I learned that it's best not to call the renewal number they provide on the renewal notice. Rather, do call: (800) 732-6360.
> 
> o What to tell them - I said: "I am a Honda Ridgeline owner and just received my notice that the 3-month free trial period will expire in a few weeks. I'm also a member of the Ridgeline Owners Club, and I understand that you are making available to us a special offer of $77.00 for an annual renewal."
> 
> o What they said - The agent said: "That's correct, please hold while I set up your renewal." After a short wait, he confirmed that it was all set and asked if I wanted to pay by credit card or receive a bill in the mail. Taking no chances, I paid by credit card. He then confirmed that my card had been charged for $77.00 and that my renewal period was for one year

----------


## bandnerd

That would be lovely if my 12+ year old car radio could handl it  :Wink:

----------


## OKC4me

They've changed formats again?? 

Thought they just did a few months ago already.

----------


## metro

> That would be lovely if my 12+ year old car radio could handl it


Sounds like it's time for Mid to spring for a new car radio for you on your bday.

----------


## metro

> Get Sirius XM and listen to Octane.  If anyone is interested, I know how to get a 1 year subscription for $77.  I'm on my second year at this rate.  Just takes some persistence.  There are many ways of doing this that are available online, but here is the one I used.


How do you get the free 3 months promotion? I have a XM unit, but haven't used it in a year or more. I didn't see anything on their website how to get free 3 months.

----------


## Jon27

> How do you get the free 3 months promotion? I have a XM unit, but haven't used it in a year or more. I didn't see anything on their website how to get free 3 months.


I think you can only get the free trial when you buy a new vehicle.  I got mine when I got my Ridgeline in 08.

----------


## bandnerd

> Sounds like it's time for Mid to spring for a new car radio for you on your bday.


Why would I put a new car radio in a 12 year old car?  :Wink:  I don't drive around that much, anyway.

----------


## theparkman81

I believe that they should just switch formats, like maybe a simulcast of KTOK, (that would work in OKC), or something else, their ratings are not that great, and it hasn't been for a long time, I remember back when it was KEBC and playing country, the stations had good ratings and everything.

----------


## fromdust

> Get Sirius XM and listen to Octane.


the best radio on radio. all i can say is thank god for octane, local crap sucks.

----------


## edcrunk

it may have to do with the fact that most top 40 music is now electronic or urban based.

----------


## stratosphere

all OKC radio sucks,  its been that way since 95X went away back in the mid 90's.  The BUZZ was mediocre before this format change,  now its probably downright insulting.  

I have XM in the new car,  will have to try that out when my 3 months is up.  Thanks for the tip!

----------


## narrowexpanded

local radio is a joke if youre an "adventurous" music listener like me, or simply dont get excited by country, classic rock, or pop/R&B anymore. SiriusXM is the way to go. im probably in the minority, but i miss OSUs college radio station The SPY.

----------


## stratosphere

> local radio is a joke if youre an "adventurous" music listener like me, or simply dont get excited by country, classic rock, or pop/R&B anymore. SiriusXM is the way to go. im probably in the minority, but i miss OSUs college radio station The SPY.


what happened to the SPY?  I was picking up something from Stillwater (93.7)this past week or two that it has been overcast....though it wasn't what i remembered of the SPY because it had hints and flashes of KJ103 or KISS FM.  But it was better than those two,  albeit not by leaps and bounds.  

Typically if im listening to XM its alt nation or first wave.

----------


## Lord Helmet

> all OKC radio sucks,  its been that way since 95X went away back in the mid 90's.  The BUZZ was mediocre before this format change,  now its probably downright insulting.  
> 
> I have XM in the new car,  will have to try that out when my 3 months is up.  Thanks for the tip!


I agree that all OKC radio sucks.

FYI..those of you with a 3G iPhone...download Pandora...create a station based on your favorite band/bands...plug it into your car and go!

I use pandora in that car all the time.

----------


## fromdust

> local radio is a joke if youre an "adventurous" music listener like me, or simply dont get excited by country, classic rock, or pop/R&B anymore. SiriusXM is the way to go. im probably in the minority, but i miss OSUs college radio station The SPY.


for 1 day a week at midnight for about an hour the katt turns into spy radio. 
thought you might want to know. dont ask me what day, i havent listend in a long time since i got sirius. on another note. do any of you who have sirius listen to covino and rich?

----------


## rkjg24

I listened to Octane when I had Dish Network, and it was awesome.

I think it's kind of funny how they had those "This is not Buzz rock" commercials insulting the old rock, and yet, they're playing it now.

----------


## Matt

> I think it's kind of funny how they had those "This is not Buzz rock" commercials insulting the old rock, and yet, they're playing it now.


Buzz Rock is now Butt Rock?  Say it ain't so!

----------


## MsDarkstar

When I was at lunch today, I heard better alternative stuff on the KATT  :Frown:   The Buzz was too busy playing (right in a row) Ozzy, old Metallica, and some other oldie that I didn't bother identifying.  I don't really have a problem with that kind of music, but we've already got one station for that....don't want it on another.

----------


## namellac

Tuned in for about an hour now.  Sounds like "Classic Alt" rather than "Fossil Rock"

Ferris does SPY Radio  Thursdays @ Midnight on Rock 100.5 The KATT! 

MySpace.com - ferris o&#39;brien the radio Chapman - 74 - Male - OKLAHOMA CITY, Oklahoma - www.myspace.com/ferrisobrien2

----------


## namellac

has anybody upgraded to FM HD?  Supposedly free, and I heard the KATT has at least 2 stations?

----------


## theparkman81

Okay honestly, it is time for a format change, the buzz is starting to suck worst and worst, playing the same crap as the KATT does over and over, their ratings are still low, Its just time for a change.......

----------


## oneforone

> Okay honestly, it is time for a format change, the buzz is starting to suck worst and worst, playing the same crap as the KATT does over and over, their ratings are still low, Its just time for a change.......


What other kind of station can we get in OKC that is not already worn out and overplayed. The problem with OKC radio is that three companies own the majority of the stations. 

Let's run down the list shall we.....

92.5 KOMA The same worn out 60's 70's and 80's songs. KOMA was better when they still had 50's songs in the mix. Owned by Renda

93.3 Playing the same worn out country as KXY Owned by Clear Channel

94.7 Worn out new rock with a little bit of old rock. Owned by Clear Channel

96.1 Same worn out country music as KKNG. Owned by Tyler

96.9 Worn out classic rock and worn out 80's rock. Owned by Citadel

97.3 Worn out 70's 80's and 90's Rock and Pop. Owned by Tyler

98.1 Sports Talk In reality should be called OU and Golf Radio. Owned by Citadel

98.9 Worn out pop music loved by 35 year olds who still think they are 17. Owned by Citadel

100.5 Worn out Rock and Classic Rock Owned by Citadel

101.9 Worn out country music that plays rap music when the on air talent is talking on the air. Owned by Clear Channel

102.7 Worn Out Rap and Bubble Gum Pop Owned by Clear Channel

103.5 Worn out Rap and Worn out old school Owned by Perry

104.1 The crap soft rock station that always seems to be playing at the dentist office. I had 4 wisdom teeth pulled recently. I am still trying to determine what was worse the dental work or the crap music I was stuck listening to on 104.1 Owned by Renda.

104.9 Worn out Rap and DJ's that still think it is cool to be pushing 40 and hitting on high school girls. Owned by Citadel 

107.7 Worn out classic rock for the 60 year olds who still smoke pot and wish they could have attended Woodstock. Owned by Renda

I had XM for a while and it was not any better. Same crap playing at the same time of day every day. If it was not for my IPOD, I think I would have given up every radio I own three months ago.

----------


## Bunty

Oh, no, you left out CD-103 on 103.7, the light jazz station, assuming 103.5 doesn't crowd it out in your locality. At least it's different.    97.3 has a sorry signal in some of OKC.

----------


## Bunty

> has anybody upgraded to FM HD?  Supposedly free, and I heard the KATT has at least 2 stations?


Yes, I got a nice Sony table model, which I'm listening to CD-103 now.  But it's in analog.  No HD available on that station.  KATT is in HD, but has no secondary stations, at least not tonight.  The other HD stations don't seem to have any secondary stations, either.

I don't think HD radio is catching on.  Probably because HD radios cost too much and there doesn't seem to be any battery operated portable models out.  That may be because HD circuitry still requires too much current.  I don't think you can tell much difference between the sound of a HD signal and that of a strong analog signal, anyway. However, the ability of most HD radios to separate FM stations is pretty damned good.  In other words, HD radios can probably separate 103.7 and 103.5 in OKC with no problem.  

I'm not familiar with how HD radio reception is like with models for the car.

----------


## decepticobra

> Tuned in for about an hour now.  Sounds like "Classic Alt" rather than "Fossil Rock"
> 
> Ferris does SPY Radio  Thursdays @ Midnight on Rock 100.5 The KATT! 
> 
> MySpace.com - ferris o'brien the radio Chapman - 74 - Male - OKLAHOMA CITY, Oklahoma - www.myspace.com/ferrisobrien2


what in the world is "fossil rock"???

----------


## fuzzytoad

> I had XM for a while and it was not any better. Same crap playing at the same time of day every day. If it was not for my IPOD, I think I would have given up every radio I own three months ago.


I took the XM plunge about 4 months ago..  Maybe it's just me, but I haven't gotten bored with it yet.  I haven't listen to OKC terrestrial radio since..

----------


## kevinpate

> what in the world is "fossil rock"???

Not positive, but it's probably the rock that my friends listened to in high school. I know the last watch I received as a gift was a Fossil as someone felt that was a most appropriate brand

----------


## bluedogok

> That would be lovely if my 12+ year old car radio could handl it


It can handle it if it is a working radio, just get a Plug 'N Play unit, that way you can use it in multiple vehicles or inside the house. The FM Antenna Adapter is the best way, it plugs in between the radio and the antenna, set the frequency in the PnP unit and tune your car radio to that station.

TSS Radio has them along with the local Best Buy and places like that.

I have had Sirius for five years and have rarely listened to terrestrial radio ever since.

----------


## Jon27

> 102.7 Worn Out Rap and Bubble Gum Pop Owned by Clear Channel


You forgot to add that they speed up every song so fast to where you can't tell what it is.  It sounds ridiculous!!  I can't believe the record companies are letting them do this.

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

> what in the world is "fossil rock"???


Pretty much anything older than 1990.

Not that I have a problem with it, but the locals tend to play the same tunes over and over and....

----------


## citizenkane

> Tuned in for about an hour now.  Sounds like "Classic Alt" rather than "Fossil Rock"
> 
> Ferris does SPY Radio  Thursdays @ Midnight on Rock 100.5 The KATT! 
> 
> MySpace.com - ferris o'brien the radio Chapman - 74 - Male - OKLAHOMA CITY, Oklahoma - www.myspace.com/ferrisobrien2


It's a shame that OKC no longer has The Spy on 105.3 FM.  They actually played good alt-rock and indie music.

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

> It's a shame that OKC no longer has The Spy on 105.3 FM.  They actually played good alt-rock and indie music.


+1 here

----------


## oneforone

> Oh, no, you left out CD-103 on 103.7, the light jazz station, assuming 103.5 doesn't crowd it out in your locality. At least it's different. 97.3 has a sorry signal in some of OKC.


I can only pick it up when I am in certain areas of the city, even then it's full of static at best.

----------


## oneforone

> I took the XM plunge about 4 months ago.. Maybe it's just me, but I haven't gotten bored with it yet. I haven't listen to OKC terrestrial radio since..


I was a pioneer subscriber of XM. I bought a unit in November 2001 and installled it myself Thanksgiving weekend of that year. The channels were awesome until they made the merger with Sirius. After that, everything went down hill. Same stuff everday on the same stations. 

In my final days, I was listening to the truckers channel and XM Talk Radio more than anything else. I made the decision to drop after they cancelled one of my favorite shows. Mike McConnell he was on WLW, I like his common sense approach he was not afraid to shoot at both sides of the aisle for their stupidty.

----------


## SoonerDave

> I was a pioneer subscriber of XM. I bought a unit in November 2001 and installled it myself Thanksgiving weekend of that year. The channels were awesome until they made the merger with Sirius. After that, everything went down hill. Same stuff everday on the same stations. 
> 
> In my final days, I was listening to the truckers channel and XM Talk Radio more than anything else. I made the decision to drop after they cancelled one of my favorite shows. Mike McConnell he was on WLW, I like his common sense approach he was not afraid to shoot at both sides of the aisle for their stupidty.


I got XM with new car, which was four years ago, and I actually paid for it for a time. After that time, however, I realized that my cost-per-minute was astronomical - listening only during the drive to and from work. I did like the conference-specific college football stations, and the traffic stations when I was out of town in the DFW area, but that was a once or twice a year proposition at best. 

To make it a worthwhile deal, I needed to get another radio, but they took forever to get any kind of plan together that acknowledged the fact that you can't listen to two radios at once and pay double subscription fees. The merger with Sirius, and their constant pumping of that moron Howard Stern as their "feature" act (whom I think is absolutely filthy and simply will not tolerate), were the mutual nails in coffin.

When I cancelled, they asked me why, and I told them plainly that they didn't want me as a customer if all they had to offer was Stern. Beyond that, I don't think the XM/Sirius subscriber model is going to survive - they were bailed out during their last round of financing, but with so many other alternatives available, I'm having a hard time seeing where the satellite radio niche can survive..

And as far as I'm concerned, HD Radio was DOA. I don't think there is a _mass_ market for $200-$300 radios, esp when people are carrying around their "customized" set of favorite music on their MP3 players, already commercial free....

----------


## LeethalDose

> I took the XM plunge about 4 months ago..  Maybe it's just me, but I haven't gotten bored with it yet.  I haven't listen to OKC terrestrial radio since..


Been two years on xm and do not want to give it up.  Can't speak that much about the country side of it - do get to hear the Carter family and Doc Watson - the classical side ain't any better than college stations locally - but the jazz, blues and rock - wow!  Some of the Djs are exceptional - too many musical style choices - 12 presets on the radio and i wish i had twice that... big-band all the way up to that noise they call music these days  :Ohno: 

I remember when cable tv started, the arguments- "What are you crazy - paying for TV???"  "Yeah - but there are NO COMMERCIALS!"  Not many of the xm stations have commercials - hope it doesn't end up like cable - but what are the odds it will remain commercial free?

----------


## squigglyline

> what happened to the SPY?  I was picking up something from Stillwater (93.7)this past week or two that it has been overcast....though it wasn't what i remembered of the SPY because it had hints and flashes of KJ103 or KISS FM.  But it was better than those two,  albeit not by leaps and bounds.  
> 
> Typically if im listening to XM its alt nation or first wave.


The SPY used to be amazing. They would play some really obscure stuff...

----------


## RadioOKC

I am going to make a plug here. I have a web station. Check it out if you get a chance. I started it in June and have had a ton of fun with it. Some new - some retro - some local. I never heard "the spy" everyone is talking about.
I added some pretty cool pics from the U2 Concert so even if you think my station stinks you can see some awesome shots from the show.

I am going to by a wireless internet radio. More to choose from and no pesky fees like XM. Yhe work with your wireless router and are very very cool.

Chris
Radio OKC - Where it's all about the music!

----------


## Nermel

If you have an HD radio, KCSC-2 is rather decent. They also stream, Internet Radio

----------


## Prunepicker

> If you have an HD radio, KCSC-2 is rather decent. They also stream, Internet 
> Radio


An HD radio?  That's something I haven't heard of.  What is it?

----------


## Prunepicker

> What other kind of station can we get in OKC that is not already worn out 
> and overplayed.


I'd like to have a bonafide jazz station in OKC.  I don't mean kenny g noise but 
real honest to goodness jazz.  I'm aware that the object of any business is to 
make money, but, with much wishful thinking, a real jazz station would be a 
great compliment to the existing repertoires.

By the way (btw?)

Yes, KGOU has some jazz programming, but I'm talking about a legitimate Jazz 
format, i.e. swing, Bebop, big band, straight ahead, etc...  In other words, no 
electric instruments except the guitar (maybe an occasional exception)

----------


## theparkman81

I am kinda surprise that Clear Channel hasn't put KTOK simulcast on this station, I think it would be great if they do that, it will help better there ratings.

----------


## tburn

NOBODY listens to NPR (105.7 in okc) for their drive time?
It's all I can stand with the poor music stations.
and you just might learn something!

I have pandora at home and work ... don't have the technology for it in the car, but that would be great!

KKNG used to have a classic country "jukebox saturday night" but I haven't heard it for some time.

----------


## kevinpate

> I'd like to have a bonafide jazz station in OKC.  I don't mean kenny g noise but 
> real honest to goodness jazz.  I'm aware that the object of any business is to 
> make money, but, with much wishful thinking, a real jazz station would be a 
> great compliment to the existing repertoires.
> 
> By the way (btw?)
> 
> Yes, KGOU has some jazz programming, but I'm talking about a legitimate Jazz 
> format, i.e. swing, Bebop, big band, straight ahead, etc...  In other words, no 
> electric instruments except the guitar (maybe an occasional exception)


 :Tiphat:  :Tiphat:  :Tiphat:  :Doh:  :Tiphat: 

4 outta 5 music lovers agree!

----------


## bluedogok

> I have pandora at home and work ... don't have the technology for it in the car, but that would be great!.


I have played with it in the car with my iPhone and iPod connection. It works alright in good cell areas.

----------


## Prunepicker

> I have pandora at home and work ... don't have the technology for it in the 
> car, but that would be great!





> If you have an HD radio, KCSC-2 is rather decent. 
> They also stream, Internet Radio


Is Pandora HD radio?

----------


## oneforone

> NOBODY listens to NPR (105.7 in okc) for their drive time?
> It's all I can stand with the poor music stations.
> and you just might learn something!
> 
> I have pandora at home and work ... don't have the technology for it in the car, but that would be great!
> 
> KKNG used to have a classic country "jukebox saturday night" but I haven't heard it for some time.


They do but... it not the show it used to be. Jay Shankle was DJ that hosted Jukebox Saturday Night. He also hosted a country gospel show on Sundays. Unfortunately, he passed away back in August. He was considered a walking encyclopedia on country and gospel music. 

KKNG and KXY both host Classic Country Shows on Saturday nights.

----------


## AAC2005

I would really like to cast a few verbal/written grenades at 96.9 BOB FM, but I just don't know where to start...perhaps "Stop playing the same old OLD songs!" would be a good jumping off point. 

Skynyrd, AC/DC, Ozzy Sabbath and Zeppelin are *not* the only bands putting out music, but you'd never know from the same box of records that BOB plays...

I try listening to JACK every once in a while, but since there's no back-announcing of songs and no one thinks to turn on the digital display thingy for the radio, they're somewhat frustrating as well. :Fighting25: 

NEXT RANT: Phil, Stacy, Ron and "all that stuff...I don't know."

----------


## Prunepicker

I find KCSC to be a fine music station.  Best of all there are no commercials.  I 
absolutely refuse to listen or watch any commercial whatsoever.   They could 
do away with the BBC news but it's better than NPR.  The late  Saturday 
afternoon and early evening programming is noxious.  I can't stand  it.  The 
exception is the guitar show.  It's good.

I like orchestral music, some call it classical but that was a period of music.  
Straight Ahead jazz is another favorite.

If I'm going to listen to rock then it's going to be KOMA fm or KRXO, and 
that's not very often.

I noticed that the KOMA property on S.W. 134th street if for sale.

----------


## oneforone

We have not had station change formats in almost two years.  We will see what happens around Thanksgiving.  It is almost about time for one or two stations to go Christmas and emerge as a new station on December 26th.

----------


## tburn

my morning drive is stressful enough with all the road ragers, and speed demons on wet roads today ... 94.7 has giggling porn stars in the studio! 
all the sex talk and relationship advice ... 
who likes this so early in the morning?  I'm trying to enjoy my coffee make it to work alive!
I'm old all of a sudden.

----------


## Euphoria

> Is Pandora HD radio?


Pandora is a web based radio that customizes the music based on what you rate as like or dislike. You start with a seed (a song or artist) and it expands from there. You can add multiple seeds to a single station to end up with some very esoteric channels. 

The songs display title, artist, and album. If you like the song a lot you can buy it off of iTunes for later play on your iPod. I've found some very cool music like that. It's replaced normal radio for me at work and home and the music I like on Pandora gets purchased and goes on my iPod for the car.

----------


## Prunepicker

> Pandora is a web based radio that customizes the music based on what you 
> rate as like or dislike.


Thanks!  I just found it.  I typed in Wayne Shorter and so far it's great!

No membership!  Now if only it doesn't load spyware.

----------


## tburn

I haven't noticed an issue with spyware at home or work.
After 4 months or so, they will promt you to upgrade for a fee to avoid ad interruptions -- so far those have not been too frequent or disruptive to my listening pleausre.

----------


## Midtowner

> I find KCSC to be a fine music station.  Best of all there are no commercials.  I 
> absolutely refuse to listen or watch any commercial whatsoever.   They could 
> do away with the BBC news but it's better than NPR.  The late  Saturday 
> afternoon and early evening programming is noxious.  I can't stand  it.  The 
> exception is the guitar show.  It's good.
> 
> I like orchestral music, some call it classical but that was a period of music.  
> Straight Ahead jazz is another favorite.
> 
> ...


It seems like every time I tune into KCSC, it's playing either obscure 20th century music by someone like John Adams (minimalism, blech) or some sort of baroque gigue.

I dig full orchestral scored stuff, especially early 20th century, but just don't like what they tend to play.  You need to find out about Pandora.com.

Also, 105.7 has good jazz in the evenings.

----------


## Prunepicker

> I haven't noticed an issue with spyware at home or work.
> After 4 months or so, they will promt you to upgrade for a fee to avoid ad 
> interruptions -- so far those have not been too frequent or disruptive to my 
> listening pleausre.


Ad-Block Plus takes care of just about every ad on the the Internet and it's 
FREE!  I haven't seen any on Pandora.

----------


## Prunepicker

> It seems like every time I tune into KCSC, it's playing either obscure 20th 
> century music by someone like John Adams (minimalism, blech) or some sort 
> of baroque gigue.


Sometimes the music is not the best.  I like the majority of what's played.  
The Saturday Opera is a favorite of mine.  I just wish they'd change the 
Saturday afternoon and early evening to something more palatable. 

For the hour I've been listening to Pandora it's been great!  I'll try listening to 
some orchestral music in a while.

----------


## theparkman81

I read one of the radio boards, that a format change could be coming, CC(that's clear channel) has register 947thebrew.com, they have stations like that in Portland, Milwaukee and Omaha, it like a 80's classic rock station, I think that something OKC needs, to go after KRXO and BOB FM, but I wish that they did something different with it.

----------


## oneforone

> I read one of the radio boards, that a format change could be coming, CC(that's clear channel) has register 947thebrew.com, they have stations like that in Portland, Milwaukee and Omaha, it like a 80's classic rock station, I think that something OKC needs, to go after KRXO and BOB FM, but I wish that they did something different with it.


So now we will here the same 20-25 80's songs all day long...... GRREEEEAAAAT! I wonder if they will steal Zoobeck from the KATT.

----------


## Lurker34

They switched this morning. Don't know why they're splitting the same pie with KRXO, KOMA and Bob-FM :Doh:

----------


## theparkman81

Well I just turn it on just now, its playing some good songs, I still think they should did something different with the 94.7 frequency.

----------


## Bunty

> I would really like to cast a few verbal/written grenades at 96.9 BOB FM, but I just don't know where to start...perhaps "Stop playing the same old OLD songs!" would be a good jumping off point. 
> 
> Skynyrd, AC/DC, Ozzy Sabbath and Zeppelin are *not* the only bands putting out music, but you'd never know from the same box of records that BOB plays...
> 
> I try listening to JACK every once in a while, but since there's no back-announcing of songs and no one thinks to turn on the digital display thingy for the radio, they're somewhat frustrating as well.
> 
> NEXT RANT: Phil, Stacy, Ron and "all that stuff...I don't know."


 They been getting by with playing the same music for 5 years or so someone must love hearing the same music over and over again.

----------


## kmf563

S u c k s

----------


## drum4no1

Gag me please...

OKC radio just got even lower and more dreary.

----------


## skyrick

As an expatriate Okie let me reccomend Listen Live | KXT 91.7 | Public Music Radio for Dallas Fort Worth Denton a new station here in DFW. Very eclectic, covering all decades of the 20th & 21st centuries (to date).

Rick

----------


## Midtowner

> It seems like every time I tune into KCSC, it's playing either obscure 20th century music *by someone like John Adams* (minimalism, blech) or some sort of baroque gigue.
> 
> I dig full orchestral scored stuff, especially early 20th century, but just don't like what they tend to play.  You need to find out about Pandora.com.
> 
> Also, 105.7 has good jazz in the evenings.


John Adams: 2nd President of the USA
John Cage: 20th century composer who I believe you are thinking of.

Just have to throw that music education around once in awhile. I'm putting this in the notebook of "Midtowner was wrong."

As for 94.7, I was excited when it first appeared and was playing great stuff from the 90's. As time has rolled on, it has disappeared from my presets in the car. The KATT already had most of the stuff covered that 94.7 started playing. And 80's rock, seriously? Do we really need more of that?

I've given up on radio, and now listen to Pandora on my phone. I have the Will Smith station currently up. Gives a pretty good variety, surprisingly. Plus, who can't resist singing along to Fresh Prince of Bel Air? Not me.

----------


## bandnerd

> John Adams: 2nd President of the USA
> John Cage: 20th century composer who I believe you are thinking of.
> 
> Just have to throw that music education around once in awhile. I'm putting this in the notebook of "Midtowner was wrong."
> 
> As for 94.7, I was excited when it first appeared and was playing great stuff from the 90's. As time has rolled on, it has disappeared from my presets in the car. The KATT already had most of the stuff covered that 94.7 started playing. And 80's rock, seriously? Do we really need more of that?
> 
> I've given up on radio, and now listen to Pandora on my phone. I have the Will Smith station currently up. Gives a pretty good variety, surprisingly. Plus, who can't resist singing along to Fresh Prince of Bel Air? Not me.


Hahahaha this probably looks so confusing...I'm stuck using Mid's computer until he fixes mine and I forgot to log him out.

Guess that score in the notebook has been negated...

----------


## windowphobe

> John Adams: 2nd President of the USA
> John Cage: 20th century composer who I believe you are thinking of..


Then there's John Adams (1947-     ), who won the 2003 Pulitzer Prize in Music for _On the Transmigration of Souls_, a choral work about the 9/11 attacks, and the highly-regarded opera _Nixon in China_, which is where I discovered Adams.

Nixon in China (opera) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## rkjg24

> They switched this morning. Don't know why they're splitting the same pie with KRXO, KOMA and Bob-FM


This is ridiculous. Screw you, Clear Channel, for messing up an awesome radio station.

----------


## drum4no1

I listened to Lex and Terry thats about it. The music was stale and repetitive

----------


## kmf563

> Hahahaha this probably looks so confusing...I'm stuck using Mid's computer until he fixes mine and I forgot to log him out.
> 
> Guess that score in the notebook has been negated...


hahaha. I was really trying to picture mid listening to an entire station of will smith too!

----------


## fromdust

i just heard this today. it wont last. too many stations out there like it.....i'll stick with the satellite. 8 bucks a month and theres variety.

----------


## oneforone

What blows my mind is that Clear Channel knows how to program good rock stations yet they always go the crap route in OKC. KMOD in Tulsa and KEGL have always been great. 

If nothing else, they should simulcast KMOD in Oklahoma City. This would create a huge broadcast area.

They could also program 94.7 to local talk like WLW is in Cincinatti. WLW is all local guys and no syndication. They talk about everything under the sun not just politics.

----------


## fuzzytoad

Radio Ink Magazine

douche chill from the article: "_The format switch took place yesterday, "Brews-day," December 29th."_

----------


## bandnerd

> Then there's John Adams (1947-     ), who won the 2003 Pulitzer Prize in Music for _On the Transmigration of Souls_, a choral work about the 9/11 attacks, and the highly-regarded opera _Nixon in China_, which is where I discovered Adams.
> 
> Nixon in China (opera) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Yes, Mid showed me that at dinner... :Doh:  We didn't study him in undergrad....though my 20th century music history teacher was pretty abysmal so it shouldn't come as a shock.

Notebook has been put away.

----------


## dismayed

> What blows my mind is that Clear Channel knows how to program good rock stations yet they always go the crap route in OKC. KMOD in Tulsa and KEGL have always been great. 
> 
> If nothing else, they should simulcast KMOD in Oklahoma City. This would create a huge broadcast area.
> 
> They could also program 94.7 to local talk like WLW is in Cincinatti. WLW is all local guys and no syndication. They talk about everything under the sun not just politics.


Maybe that speaks to what most people here are wanting to listen to.  Not much you can do if your neighbor's tastes are crap.

----------


## scapula

Looks like Clear Channel pulled one of their quick, stock stations out of their ass in an effort to alter their income statement.  The Buzz won't work because it tells it's listeners that the music it plays is popular when, in reality, it is not at all.  Hinder couldn't pack their own downtown venues last time around despite the Buzz flaunting their majesty along with countless other "artists" who turn down their mids and up their trebles, layering mid-nineties, post grunge vocals over some distorted attempt at pop music.  

Time to put a backup station in place until a new market can be determined.

It's a good sign for real music.  The masses aren't falling for it anymore.

----------


## kmf563

Nah. I think Hinder is doing just fine. They didn't pack their show here because, well, we've frankly seen them a million times before they made it. Why would we pay that money to see them now? That's the biggest thing bands from here forget when they make it. We helped you get there, don't come home and be jerks. Be grateful. There are a few bands that get it. They come back into town and do surprise find me texts to friends and do a show in a small seedy club they started in. Those are the best. We'll pay once to see you in the Ford Center just because we know it's a goal...after that, forget it. 
Unfortunately that crap sells. Why do you think so many bad concerts come through here? The zoo packs them in every year. Because the sheep love it.

----------


## americasfuture2k

so are we just jewed for the time being till a better rock station pops up? i need to hurry and get my carputer put back in. or blair my iphones tiny speaker

----------


## so1rfan

> so are we just jewed for the time being till a better rock station pops up? i need to hurry and get my carputer put back in. or blair my iphones tiny speaker


Nice antisemitism remark. But based on your excellent use of the English language and grammer, I am not surprised.

----------


## brianinok

I am thoroughly disgusted with radio in OKC.  A few years ago I could almost always find something current and good between 98.9 KISS, 94.7 Buzz, or 102.7 KJ103.  Every now and then something good on 100.5 KATT.  But then 98.9 started playing a plethora of older crap mixed in with the good stuff.  Then The Buzz slowly went downhill.  Now 94.7 is playing the same thing as 107.7, 96.9, and plenty of other stations.  More 80's and 90's crap?!?  Really??

It is REALLY sad when 102.7 is the best station in OKC for new songs.

----------


## oneforone

> I am thoroughly disgusted with radio in OKC. A few years ago I could almost always find something current and good between 98.9 KISS, 94.7 Buzz, or 102.7 KJ103. Every now and then something good on 100.5 KATT. But then 98.9 started playing a plethora of older crap mixed in with the good stuff. Then The Buzz slowly went downhill. Now 94.7 is playing the same thing as 107.7, 96.9, and plenty of other stations. More 80's and 90's crap?!? Really??
> 
> It is REALLY sad when 102.7 is the best station in OKC for new songs.


102.7.... Seriously. Maybe on Sunday nights when they play the old school slow songs. That's about it. The rest is music for preteen girls.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

If this keeps up...Maybe my mullet will be back in style.

Flippin' SWEET.

----------


## kmf563

> If this keeps up...Maybe my mullet will be back in style.
> 
> Flippin' SWEET.


LOL. sweet.

----------


## kd5ili

And this is exactly the reason I listen to satellite radio.

-Chris-

----------


## oneforone

The format change is only in it's infancy and I already find it repetitive. I thought I was in hell earlier today. The KATT, 94.7 and KRXO were all playing the same song.

I predict another change or maybe even a snowball's chance move of KTOK to FM.

----------


## theparkman81

I was listening to it the other day, and yes even I got bored with it, I thinking it may not last, I still think that KTOK is going to end up with it and simulcast their programing on the station.

----------


## Lurker34

Doesn't make sense to move KTOK from AM to FM. At that point the AM becomes a dead stick. It's like taking the money from one pocket and putting it in another. KTOK-AM compared to other AM's is doing pretty good financially, however a successful FM format would make even more. It's all about the $$$$$.  :Bow:

----------


## oneforone

> Doesn't make sense to move KTOK from AM to FM. At that point the AM becomes a dead stick. It's like taking the money from one pocket and putting it in another. KTOK-AM compared to other AM's is doing pretty good financially, however a successful FM format would make even more. It's all about the $$$$$.


True. I would love to see KTOK on FM.

The only reason the Sports Animal does so well here is because the music selection in this city is lousy. If you drive more than a couple of hours a day you are pulling your hair out because of the commericals or the repetition. I used to drive 8-10 hours a day for work. I was a home delivery driver for a now defunct retailer. After the first six months, I listened to nothing but, talk radio. 

Not necessarily for the material just something to drown the silence because my bosses always scheduled the sleepy pothead kids as my helpers. All that mattered to me is that they were awake and moving when we stopped.

----------


## bluedogok

That is the big problem with terrestrial radio in all markets since most are owned by conglomerates that program the same thing all over. When I was commuting from Austin to Dallas between that and losing a signal and having to find the next one I just switched to Sirius. There are more programming options and if I am going to listen to something programmed from elsewhere, I might as well not have to find another station every 75 miles.

----------


## SkyWestOKC

I love it! 

KATT
KRXO
Bob
The Brew
and "Jack FM"

Glad to finally have a better selection of good music! New music is crap. Old Rock music owns!

----------


## dmoor82

Got a question here? so since 94.7 The Buzz is gone,what happens to Lex and Terry in the Morning?

----------


## oneforone

> Got a question here? so since 94.7 The Buzz is gone,what happens to Lex and Terry in the Morning?


According to their discussion boards the show is gone from 94.7 with the old format.




> KHBZ, "The Buzz" was flipped to a different formats, and the show removed for reasons not explained to us. We only were notified a day prior to the flip (while we were on vacation) and it came without any warning or expression of concern that the station was not performing to management's expectations. 
> 
> Lex & Terry were the highest rated daypart, and sometime the show alone isn't enough to sustain a station. 
> 
> We are going to look for other stations to move to, but I don't have a timeframe. You can also express your thoughts to the stations Operation Manager, Tom Travis (tomtravis@clearchannel.com) and the General Manager, Bill Hurley (BillHurley@clearchannel.com). I ask that you express your passion for the show in a polite manner as name calling and telling them how much you think they, 'suck' won't help the situation. It is important for them to know how you listened, used the advertisers on the show, and/or if you are a business owner yourself.
> 
> 
> In the meantime there are several ways to continue to listen.
> 
> ...

----------


## FormerFloridian

> If this keeps up...Maybe my mullet will be back in style.
> 
> Flippin' SWEET.



And just to keep up with the tackiness, I'll rock the reverse mullet a la Kate Gosselin (before the extensions) !!!

----------


## oneforone

Don't forget the leather pants and industrial size cans of Aqua Net.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> I love it! 
> 
> KATT
> KRXO
> Bob
> The Brew
> and "Jack FM"
> 
> Glad to finally have a better selection of good music! New music is crap. Old Rock music owns!


I'm glad somebody else doesn't mind it. 

I like it. The music anyway. I can't STAND people talking on my radio. Sports, stories, news, commercials, etc....If it's not music, I change the channel.

Probably why I primarily listen to CD's/MP3's. :Tiphat:

----------


## squigglyline

105.3 The Spys is back.... Better than the Buzz ever was...

----------


## theparkman81

> According to their discussion boards the show is gone from 94.7 with the old format.


I am happy Lex and Terry are gone, they suck, they claim they were highest rated show in Oklahoma City, that is a bunch of you know what!, I just didn't like them, but that's just my opinion.

----------


## oneforone

> I am happy Lex and Terry are gone, they suck, they claim they were highest rated show in Oklahoma City, that is a bunch of you know what!, I just didn't like them, but that's just my opinion.


Syndicated morning shows have never lasted long in Oklahoma City. The local shows last forever. I think it is mainly because people enjoy listening to local discussion on politics, entertainment and gossip. Not to mention the local guys do a half way descent balance to music and talk. How else do you explain Jack and Ron being around as long as they have?

I never really cared for Lex and Terry because the show was idle chatter, listener therapy with a few comedy bits thrown in. The worst show I heard is when they were kissing the ass of the Dallas Cowboy players who started their own band. Then top it off the song was terrible. I have heard better music played by house bands around OKC.

----------


## rkjg24

imo, there aren't any good local morning shows here. Rick and Brad suck. Jack and Ron suck and are too political. Joey and Heather would be tolerable if they weren't on a station that played such craptastic "music." TJ and Janet are drama queens...but J-rod is pretty cool.

----------


## rcjunkie

Two easy, painless solutions----I-POD and Sirius Radio

----------


## stratosphere

i have found out the hard way that XM/Sirius has horrible customer service and their business practices are criminal.  I POD,  on the other hand is the way to go.  Of course if you just want to listen to good music in the mornings,  on a local station,  there is the SPY.

----------


## dmoor82

> I am happy Lex and Terry are gone, they suck, they claim they were highest rated show in Oklahoma City, that is a bunch of you know what!, I just didn't like them, but that's just my opinion.


^^^ Two words for you!-ASS MASTERS!!!!!

----------


## oneforone

I will give 94.7 some credit. They are adding to their playlist. I listen to it when I forget and leave the IPOD at house. They are playing a lot the stuff I like. Some of it is the stuff that Zoobeck plays on his Sunday morning show. It makes me wonder if they are going still Zoobeck from the KATT. 

I like Zoobeck because he plays good music and not the manufactured sissy band crap. Not to mention, I grew up listening to Zoobeck at night in the 80's and 90's. It is almost like they are becoming what the Katt used to be back in the 80s and 90's. Back then my radio never left the Katt.

----------


## Absolut

The thing that bugs me about 94.7 is that they don't play what I consider to be the "correct" version of a lot of songs. Example:
"Sweet Child of Mine" is the short version with the full guitar solo cut out. 
"Here I Go Again" is the remaster or remake and not the original.

These things bug the heck out of me.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> The thing that bugs me about 94.7 is that they don't play what I consider to be the "correct" version of a lot of songs. Example:
> "Sweet Child of Mine" is the short version with the full guitar solo cut out. 
> "Here I Go Again" is the remaster or remake and not the original.
> 
> These things bug the heck out of me.


Most stations aren't going to play the long versions simply due to time constraints (see: commercials). I'd love to hear full versions of Meatloaf songs on the air...But I guess that's why I have a stereo that takes a USB jump drive with 16gb of my favorites on it. :Tiphat:

----------


## airplane777

Blame the music industry, the RIAA and large conglomerates for the demise of "local radio."  

If you want real choices, create an account on www.reciva.com and buy a internet WiFi radio.  It is a radio that plays online radio streams from out of market radio stations. WiFi Radio

----------


## z28james

My problem with 94.7 is they say this is not you dads rock, meaning that they don't play old 107.7 rock, yet they still play old rock. And I like U2 a lot, but dang, they always have U2 on.

----------

